# Invisible iFrame Scrollbar?



## heathabear (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi there,
I've been searching for a way to make the scrollbar in my iframe transparent, but so far I've been coming up empty-handed. I've been trying to set the scrollbar colors on the iframe all to the same color (the same as my background color) so that it appears to be transparent, but it's not working. I've tried with and without the pound sign next to the hex code, and with and without a space , but nothing's working. And also, I'm using Firefox, but when I tested my site in IE just now, I noticed that it's not recognizing the border color I have set in the css when I have links around pictures. If you could help me with either of these problems, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks so much!
My site:
http://www.chapsticky.net

My css files:
http://www.chapsticky.net/main.css (For the iframe)
http://www.chapsticky.net/index.css (For the index and indexx pages)

*Edit:* I figured out how to get the invisible scrollbar to work, at least in IE.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I've used a simpler code for what I believe you are trying to do. Look at  this page  . I think you can use this code:


----------



## heathabear (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks, that code also works for IE, but not for Firefox. According to people on a Firefox forum, apparently there's no way to make it work because scrollbar coloring isn't a "real" code, it was "fabricated for Microsoft". Which didn't really make much sense to me, but then they started talking about how colored scrollbars are bad because they make it difficult for colorblind people, and well, bashing the hard of seeing wasn't going to get me anywhere so I dropped it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

You are welcome. Since I started using FoxFire, I've noticed several things are not working like on IE. But I sure like FireFox anyway.


----------



## heathabear (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, with all its faults, Firefox is still better than IE.


----------



## schnabj23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Try dynamically resizing your iframe. This will make scrollbars unneccessary altogether.

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex17/iframessi_dev.htm


----------

